# Thoughts on the AR-15 Dissipator?



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 11, 2013)

http://www.bushmaster.com/firearms/MOE_series.asp

Bushie makes an MOE dissipator, any thoughts on this rifle? anyone own one? pros cons general thoughts on the format?


----------



## Blindside (Jan 12, 2013)

I never really understood the point.  Are you hanging so much stuff of the hand guards that you need acres of space to hook them on?  If that is the case you probably want quad rails instead of the MOE setup.  

I guess you also get a longer site radius.   

I think I would just go for a standard mid-length, more for the gas system being easier on the rifle than the carbine length gas tubes are.


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 12, 2013)

Blindside said:


> I never really understood the point.  Are you hanging so much stuff of the hand guards that you need acres of space to hook them on?  If that is the case you probably want quad rails instead of the MOE setup.
> 
> I guess you also get a longer site radius.
> 
> I think I would just go for a standard mid-length, more for the gas system being easier on the rifle than the carbine length gas tubes are.



If I understand correctly it's suppose to help with accuracy, and be easier on the rifle and cycle rate due to the longer gas system, and yes the longer sites is suppose to be a bonus as well. however thought I'd see if anyone owns and has fired one and get there opinions on it.


----------



## Tgace (Jan 12, 2013)

If you are going to use irons it will be more accurate than a carbine length system...I prefer the mid-length.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blindside (Jan 12, 2013)

That Bushmaster description doesn't say it has a rifle length gas system, the only gas system that is specifically mentioned is the mid-length.


----------

